# Professional photos



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I was lucky enough recently to come across a superb photographer who last week took some superb photos of Molly  (I will be back at some stage for photos of Chance) 

Check out his website to see the sheer quality of his work 

http://andynash.zenfolio.com/p256773990

We spent ages there which meant that Molly could totally relax and he was careful all the time to make sure she was relaxed and comfortable with the lights he was using. I really can not recommend him more highly.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! Those are absolutely beautiful!


Totally off topic...wondering if your friend with the blue merle collie will be competing at crufts again this year.


----------



## Gunnersmom (Feb 27, 2017)

Beautiful photos and beautiful pup!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

How lovely, shows her colours so well, almost looks like an oil painting only better!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

...... and another photo this morning 










I am not sure at the moment Lindor - she has qualified again for the flyball but her dog pulled a muscle a while back so not sure she will be fully fit and she won't run her if she is unsure.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok 2nd those are so good you are making me think of taking the plunge and getting Rufus to my favourite photographer here. What a fabulous keepsake!

I can't wait to see the ones he does of Chance.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful!! Really want to get a portrait of Louis now, but better not because I haven't had one done of my grandchildren yet


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Catole14 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow! so gorgeous. I love the first one. I have had a look at the website and Molly already features in the portfolio gallery!
x


----------



## sass a frass (Jan 23, 2017)

absolutely beautiful she has the most expressive eyes!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks all - I love all his photos and am really looking forward to going back with Chance later this year


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Chance and I have been back for her turn


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Chance's pictures are gorgeous - she had stunning beautiful orange eyes like my Inzi.

(Isuspect you might have used a sharpie on some of her grey hairs  )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Chance's pictures are gorgeous - she had stunning beautiful orange eyes like my Inzi.
> 
> (Isuspect you might have used a sharpie on some of her grey hairs  )


She does have gorgeous eyes and they are lovely and soft in this photo unlike the crazed tennis ball look she sometimes has  Chancey says "don't you know Arntee Marzee that all the best models use photographers to make them look younger" 

I think it is the lighting which hides a lot of the grey and makes it less obvious as I was suprised how little showed up in the unedited version of the photos he sent me to choose from. Here she is in all her grey chopped glory with her winnings from Saturdays agility


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow! Go Chancey - 2nd place - clever long legs!


----------

